# Big Daytime swordfish and some grouper on the Booby Trap 10-9-13



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We headed out Wed. on an over night trip. Barry Jr and Sr. with Sun Coast Marine Works have been major Texas Swordfish Seminar sponsors for the past 3 years in a row and we were super glad to finally get at least one of them out with us on a swordfishing trip. Also on the trip we had Nick and Hunter, 2 more great guys that have really supported the event the last couple of years. All 3 of these fellas are 2coolers that we have met because off this great forum.

Back top the trip. We hit the swordfishing grounds late Wednesday and the bite was pretty good. We made 4 drops and caught 4 small swordfish. Nick caught 2, Hunter 1 and Barry 1. The swords were biting but pretty small so we picked up and ran to another area and first drop we had a good wack within about 5 seconds. It was the first good bite of the day. The next wack was harder and then we were Tight! Barry was in the chair. We ended up with the big swordfish on the wire 3 times. Each time I let the wire go the sword took a pile of line. Barry stayed tough and didn't call me any names through out the entire fight even though I dumped the leader twice :biggrin:. With deer season coming we were on a meat haul mission so this sword was going in the box for sure. Finally the big swordfish gave in and Barry had landed his second swordfish of the trip (325 plus lbs) and the 5th swordfish of the day. We cleaned up and prepared for the night bite. That evening everyone stayed up catching tuna in the lights until Matt hooked up with a big swordfish he fought over 2 hours but that one ended up pulling the hook. The next morning we decided to finish up the trip getting tight on grouper. We filled up the box with Yellow edge ,tile fish and longtail sea bass then called it and early day and made the run back to Surfside Marina. What a great trip with some great guys!

Miles has started on the video and Ill get it posted ASAP. Nick, Hunter Barry thanks for all the support and hope ton get all of you fellas back out on another trip soon! Get Tight Suckas! This video should be GOOD Nick and Hunter kept us laughing the entire trip!

Here are a few pictures from the trip. Ill get a few more up later... Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab

Like us on Face Book https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more swordfish pictures


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome Pic's ..


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Amazing as usual Ahab. My son wants to be your deckhand in about 6 years!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Great pics. Thanks for the report. Those pics are so clear you can count scales on the tilefish!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like a blast!!! That sword is a beast!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Brett-Nice work. Good looking fish and great pictures. 
Are you getting any closer to cornering that grander sword yet?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job, love the pics of the squid hanging out!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bill C said:


> Brett-Nice work. Good looking fish and great pictures.
> Are you getting any closer to cornering that grander sword yet?


Just keep plugging away lol.. Maybe one day 

Wait until y'all see the Starburst video LMAO!

Thanks for the replies we were glad to get back out for sure! Brett


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

cool pics, and nice fish!!


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

awesome pics and sounds like a great trip congrats...


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

What a trip!! Man this was one heck of a trip for an overnighter. Thanks to Booby Trap, Brett, Jeff and Matt for an outstanding crew!! Also a big thanks to Hunter and Nick, good people and great times.


----------



## Gotdolphin (Jul 1, 2010)

Great job! Beautiful pictures


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Great Quick Trip*

The Guy with the Big Sword could Pass For Sox's Brother. Was Jeff's Dad a Milk Man? LMAO and just kidding guys.
Wished I couldda been there but was in a Meeting when the call came. Maybe Next Time.
It's Dirt Nap Time for some Horned Critters.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good job Capt!


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia (May 9, 2011)

What a great trip...I am envious..!!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Looks like fun!!! 
Good job!!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Super pics!!! Great job!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome as always! !!


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Wednesday was one fine day offshore, wasn't it? Stunning photography Brett.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Suncoast Marine Works LLC said:


> What a trip!! Man this was one heck of a trip for an overnighter. Thanks to Booby Trap, Brett, Jeff and Matt for an outstanding crew!! Also a big thanks to Hunter and Nick, good people and great times.


Thanks Barry! It was a blast..

*Thanks everyone for all the kind replies! :cheers:* Hunter was on the video camera most of the time so we should have some really good footage. Can't wait to see what Miles does with the video this round! I have not loaded all the pictures yet Ill see if there are any more worth posting on my other card. Thanks again for the kind words! Brett


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Another nice trip fellas, great job


----------



## reeladdiction (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Awesome trip, Keep um tight!!!!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Way to get tight! Nice fish, great pics.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice job, great pics. The weather Wednesday was perfect.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

That there looks like and awesome, trip. Pretty work "Booby Trap"and crew!


DL :texasflag


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Awesome Photos As Usual*

You guys just keep adding to the saga!! 
Great trip for an over-nighter with some great folks and supporters of the Seminar.
NOW BRING ON THE VIDEO!!!!!!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity--what is the strangest thing you've found in a sword's stomach? Anything that surprised you; something you wouldn't expect them to eat?


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome job. Great way to end the season


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

southtexasreds said:


> Out of curiosity--what is the strangest thing you've found in a sword's stomach? Anything that surprised you; something you wouldn't expect them to eat?


x2


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

southtexasreds said:


> Out of curiosity--what is the strangest thing you've found in a sword's stomach? Anything that surprised you; something you wouldn't expect them to eat?


Nothing really too strange. We see their stomach content change through the months for sure. This trip we only kept one sword and that one had several different things in It. The coolest thing was a 15-20 lb squid almost whole. We do see some strange fish in them but usually in pretty rough shape and hard to get a good identification .. Dragon fish, viper fish, lancet fish and squid are most common. We find a few octopus at times when the bait moves out. Deep water eels and runners are also pretty common. Nothing really strange.. We study what is in everyone we keep.

Thanks everyone for all the really cool comments !!! This trip was a lot if fun, the entire season was a blast. Jeff and Matt have really made fishing fun for everyone and without question the best fisherman and crew we have had on the Booby Trap. Travis and I were just talking about how many great people we have met here on 2cool and how fun the crew has made it for everyone. We look forward to meeting more 2coolers at the swordfish seminar next year and getting back out with our new and old friends met here on this forum.

Josh I can't wait to see what "Miles" puts together in the video of this trip we took lots of footage with the new video camera. I sure wish we would have had this camera the entire season!

Thanks again everyone for the replies !!!! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

matthewsart said:


> x2


Dan you have some more bills to paint .. We have a pile of them from the last few trips headed your way. I saw the picture of Mikey's bill that thing is really cool. It is incredible what you are doing with the swordfish bills I am amazed every time I see a new one. Great work my brother the best in the business for sure. 
If anyone wants to see Dan Mathews painted swordfish bills check him out on our website at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com if you need a swordfish bill painted email us and we can get you hooked up.

See ya soon Dan! Brett Holden


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

broadonrod said:


> Dan you have some more bills to paint .. We have a pile of them from the last few trips headed your way. I saw the picture of Mikey's bill that thing is really cool. It is incredible what you are doing with the swordfish bills I am amazed every time I see a new one. Great work my brother the best in the business for sure.
> If anyone wants to see Dan Mathews painted swordfish bills check him out on our website at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com if you need a swordfish bill painted email us and we can get you hooked up.
> 
> See ya soon Dan! Brett Holden


Thanks Brett, you sure have been keeping me busy. Can't wait to see what you have coming my way this time. Each and every sword is unique and special to me, and I enjoy working on each one of them.
Maybe I'll get to do a trip with you next year and catch one of my own.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

matthewsart said:


> Thanks Brett, you sure have been keeping me busy. Can't wait to see what you have coming my way this time. Each and every sword is unique and special to me, and I enjoy working on each one of them.
> Maybe I'll get to do a trip with you next year and catch one of my own.


Nice job Brett and crew! Looks like a great trip!

I can't wait to see what Dan did with my latest sword bill. And I need to send another....in my spare time.


----------



## marlinmaster (Oct 12, 2013)

great day congratulations to the boobytrap team and their fishermen


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

That's an awesome meat haul guys, should fill the freezer for a while.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

YF steaks over south Texas mesquite coals...I see that in your future Brett lol.

TH


----------



## Tropical Maniac (Jul 10, 2013)

Good job Booby Trap Fishing Team!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone again for all the kind replies. Just finished up some grilled swordfish.. Packed the rest up for the deer lease. Hope to get one more trip out if this season, if not I hope everyone else gets a few more calm days before winter weather takes over. Miles is working on the video hope to have it up soon! Thanks again Brett


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pics, congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Nothing really too strange. We see their stomach content change through the months for sure. This trip we only kept one sword and that one had several different things in It. The coolest thing was a 15-20 lb squid almost whole. We do see some strange fish in them but usually in pretty rough shape and hard to get a good identification .. Dragon fish, viper fish, lancet fish and squid are most common. We find a few octopus at times when the bait moves out. Deep water eels and runners are also pretty common. Nothing really strange.. We study what is in everyone we keep.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the really cool comments !!! This trip was a lot if fun, the entire season was a blast. Jeff and Matt have really made fishing fun for everyone and without question the best fisherman and crew we have had on the Booby Trap. Travis and I were just talking about how many great people we have met here on 2cool and how fun the crew has made it for everyone. We look forward to meeting more 2coolers at the swordfish seminar next year and getting back out with our new and old friends met here on this forum.
> 
> ...


Great job once again fellas! Sweet pics.

Strangest thing we've found inside a sword was a cantaloupe rind. They love cruise ship trash!

-Tim


----------



## livegoodlife (May 27, 2012)

I would like to say THANKS to Brett(down to earth sword king), and his great crews (Matt & Jeff) and nice meeting old(Hunter) and new anglers(Barry) for inviting me back on one of the greatest fishing vessel. I'm really enjoy the knowledge, jokes, and some abuse(from Jeffâ€”hehe). Life does get old when one does the same thing over, except when fishing on the BoobyTrap. Donâ€™t forget our movie maker, thanks Miles.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

livegoodlife said:


> I would like to say THANKS to Brett(down to earth sword king), and his great crews (Matt & Jeff) and nice meeting old(Hunter) and new anglers(Barry) for inviting me back on one of the greatest fishing vessel. I'm really enjoy the knowledge, jokes, and some abuse(from Jeffâ€"hehe). Life does get old when one does the same thing over, except when fishing on the BoobyTrap. Donâ€™t forget our movie maker, thanks Miles.


Trip was a blast bro! The food was good too! Look forward to fishing with you next season. Your getting pretty darn good in that fighting chair too ! See ya soon and thanks for the kind words.. Brett/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

livegoodlife said:


> I would like to say THANKS to Brett(down to earth sword king), and his great crews (Matt & Jeff) and nice meeting old(Hunter) and new anglers(Barry) for inviting me back on one of the greatest fishing vessel. I'm really enjoy the knowledge, jokes, and some abuse(from Jeffâ€"hehe). Life does get old when one does the same thing over, except when fishing on the BoobyTrap. Donâ€™t forget our movie maker, thanks Miles.


Here ya go Nick :cheers:. Here is one for you Barry.. Was a blast my friends! Get Tight Suckas! Brett


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

wow what a great trip catching 4 swords on one bait then getting that monster. that thing was a stud. not sure what I am going to do if I get one that big on my little boat!!!!! Ahab, socks and matt thanks again what a blast. Nick my brother hang that new flag high I gave you on matts boat you sure can crank that reel sucka!!! you were an animal!!! cant wait to see the video I know it will be great thanks miles. and I cant wait for dan to get my bill done .... thanks again SUCKAS!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Great job*

Great pics. as always. Glad ya'll made another trip.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Sweet trip as always and once again some great photography!


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice as always, I hope one day we can catch fish like those. Maybe we need to go to seminar!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> wow what a great trip catching 4 swords on one bait then getting that monster. that thing was a stud. not sure what I am going to do if I get one that big on my little boat!!!!! Ahab, socks and matt thanks again what a blast. Nick my brother hang that new flag high I gave you on matts boat you sure can crank that reel sucka!!! you were an animal!!! cant wait to see the video I know it will be great thanks miles. and I cant wait for dan to get my bill done .... thanks again SUCKAS!!!!!!:texasflag


 Thanks Hunter! Thanks everyone for all the kind replies! Miles has finished the video and ill get it up in just a few minutes!! Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

greats picts as always ... First Class all the way


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Incredible photos, Brett!

Keep 'em coming. We all enjoy your reports. I was in Sarasota, Florida last month and the guys at the dock asked about Booby Trap.

Mike


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang Brett, this is my first look at this thread. What are these cameras you're using? Really awesome pics, almost like being there.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Still in awe over that yellowedge grouper photo.

Mike


----------



## Tropical Maniac (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind replies! I've been over on the hunting board the past couple of weeks ..... kinda lost my fins and grew horns can't wait for next season already. Good luck to all of you fishing threw the winter we will be in South Texas the next few months. Thanks again for the kind words. Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice pics Brett


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

So cool watching you guys do your thing..... Thanks! And keep them coming!


----------

